# Neeed Log Cabin/Dirt Floor



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have decided I need to live in a log cabin with a dirt floor like they did 200 years ago! Moose is always clean, even his feet. YET when he gets up off the tile floor he leaves enough sand/dirt for me to grow a potato patch! How can he always look so clean, but have so much sand in his fur?

We only have dirt under the 12 foot fire bushes and the just as tall cedar tree. All the rest of the yard is grass. AND even tho he gets under the fire bushes to get after possums---real or imaginary, he comes back and sleeps either on the covered patio or in the house.

Sophie the golden will sleep under the bushes & tree, but she doesn't bring in the dirt that Moose does. We can sweep and mop every hour on the hour and the white tile floor still is dirt covered.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I could plant corn inside the house with what Fiona drags in


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Dakota heads out the door praying it's rained so she can jump in the closest puddle and roll. Since we have so much red clay it means red water. At least she's a red color. I am sooo thankful I don't have white floors! The wood hides most of it, but I spend more time mopping than I care to tell about.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

We're redoing our kitchen and I don't want a light color because of what it can show but with 3 goldens, I don't want dark either. Need to find something in between, possibly two-toned. Also looking for new living room carpet that won't show every tumbleweed and I vacuum every single day!!!

We are decorating around the dogs!! lol


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When we had our new carpet put down, we had two blond goldens and one red. We opted for a color to match the light goldesn as their fur was longer and they seemed to shed more--and there were 2 of them. Then did the same with furniture. I would have loved to have had forest green as that is the color of my kitchen counter tops and bar that separates kitvchen from living room. But knew that would never work, so got furniture to "match the dogs." Even reaplced other living room furniture to match Honey who was very blond.

SOOOOO we have furniture and carpet to match golden goldens and hae a red golden (Sophie) and this big white guy. And at this late time in my life I am NOT replacing furniture nor carpet--besides don't want white. LOL


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

It's amazing how natural colored hardwood floors, tan tile & "muddy-paw-print" colored carpet hides dirt! I'll never have very dark or light carpet or light tile again.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Just think how well dirt floors like so many of the settlers had would work? LOL


----------

